# Welcher Kühler für 5800X



## sp01 (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mir ein neus System zu basteln, nun hab ich gesehen, dass die neune Ryzen 5000 gar kein Kühler mehr mitgeliefert bekommen. Mein Ryzen 1000er hat noch einen Boxed spendiert bekommen.
Leider bin ich aus der Matherie drausen, das letze mal war vor gut 7-9 Jahren -für ein i5- für den ich einen extra Kühler gekauft hatte.

CPU: 5800X
Gehäuse: FD Meshify S2 oder evtl auch der bigtower, der dürfte auch reichen
Mobo:  B550 Aorus Elite V2 oder X570 Aourus Pro

lg


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Was darfs denn kosten?


----------



## sp01 (23. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was darfs denn kosten?


Wusste ich hatte irgend was vergessen 
Over all dachte ich an 1200 Euro, keine Ahnung 30-50€ für den Kühler


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

sp01 schrieb:


> Over all dachte ich an 1200 Euro, keine Ahnung 30-50€ für den Kühler


Sollen wir dir nun nur einen Kühler empfehlen oder ein ganzes System?

Falls Letzteres, dann wärst du hier besser aufgehoben:





						Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
					

Kaufberatung für Komplett-PCs/Zusammenstellungen aus Einzelteilen




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



+





						Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten
					

Hallo,  hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!  Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.  Lies dir vorab die Erklärungen durch, kopiere dann die anschließenden Fragen in ein neu erstelltes...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Falls Ersteres, kannst du dir prinzipiell erstmal irgendeinen zwischen 30€ und 50€ aussuchen ^^





						Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Alpenföhn/Arctic/DeepCool/Scythe/Thermalright/Thermaltake/be quiet!, Sockel: AM4, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 120mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 150W Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Alpenföhn/Arctic/DeepCool/Scythe/Thermalright/Thermaltake/be quiet!, Sockel: AM4, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 120mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 150W




					geizhals.de
				




Empfehlenswert sind darunter mMn. diese hier:





						Produktvergleich Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced, be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Silver, be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Black, Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO rot, be quiet! Shadow Rock 3, Alpenföhn Brocken 3, Thermalright Macho Rev. B, Thermalright Macho Rev. C Geizhals
					

Produktvergleich für Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced (84000000148), be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Silver (BK006), be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Black (BK007), Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO rot (ACFRE00060A), be quiet! Shadow Rock 3 (BK004), Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140), Thermalright Macho Rev. B...




					geizhals.de
				



und








						Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 130x155x110mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x27mm, 300-1200r… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## sp01 (23. Februar 2022)

Danke , dann werde ich mir einen der vorgeschlagenen aussuchen.
Hab gedacht es ist intresannt wie viel das System kosten soll und auch welches Gehäuse ich mir vorstelle. Aber scheint alles zu klappen


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2022)

chill_eule hat ja schon einiges dazu gesagt.
Der Mugen 5 stand bei mir für den Ryzen 3700X auch in der engeren Auswahl.
Habe mich dann aber für den Alpenföhn Brocken 3 entschieden.
Leistungstechnisch macht das keinen großen Unterschied - zum Kaufzeitpunkt war der Brocken etwas günstiger und besser lieferbar...
Was auch noch gerne Empfohlen wird ist der Fuma 2 von Scythe


----------



## Trakoma (24. Februar 2022)

Moin,
ich habe den Dark Rock 4 Pro für diese CPU verbaut. Der ist aber etwas teurer.

Ein Hinweis, da mich das Thema am Anfang viele Nerven gekostet hat:
 Der 5800x wird sehr heiß. Auch Temperaturen >80° sind keine Seltenheit, selbst mit gute Kühlung. Gibt da zig Artikel und Robert Hallock hat dazu auch seiner Zeit Stellung bezogen:








						AMD: Eure Ryzen Zen 3-CPU wird 90 Grad heiß? Ist so gewollt, meint AMD
					

Solltet ihr feststellen, dass eure neue Zen-3-CPU von AMD bis 90 oder 95 Grad heiß wird, dann braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken zu machen.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Empfehlenswert zum Thema Temperaturen allgemein auch der Blog von Alki, hat mir sehr geholfen:





						Blog - Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II
					

Hallo liebe Community! Ich melde mich aus der Corona-Kurzarbeit und mit entsprechend vergleichsweise viel Zeit, um mal wieder einen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. Es ist aber nicht (nur) Langeweile, sondern durchaus ein konkreter Anlass bzw. konkretes Thema, das die letzten Wochen wieder sehr gehäuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Viele Grüße

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass das hier auch schon ausführlich disktuiert wurde:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/ryzen-7-5800x-temperaturproblem.614710/


----------



## Hitman_33 (24. Februar 2022)

Ich kann die bequiet Dark 4 Pro sehr empfehlen, wenn Du aber nicht übertatkten möchtest, sollte der normale Dark Rock 4 auch reichen, bei einer 8 Kern CPU. Das liegt dann auch in etwa in Deinem Budget. Aber einen 30€ Kühler würde ich eher nicht mit der CPU paaren. Das könnte schon kuschelig warm werden.


----------



## sp01 (25. Februar 2022)

Danke auch euch, ja so auf 10-20 Euro hin oder her kommt es nicht unbedingt an, wen nes dafür ein vernünftiger Kühler ist.


----------



## zwerg-05 (25. Februar 2022)

ich kann wieder nur den scythe Fuma 2 emphelen einer der besten kühler im moment


----------

